# Squats



## Archlich (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am very interested in Squat related fluff.. I know that majority was eaten by Tyranids, and some joined Tau (Demiurg). Do you know anything besides that?

BTW from GW point of view: why they were scrapped?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The squats were canned cause they weren't selling that much, sauce older players.

WTF why aren't my comments posting or taking so long to post.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Archlich said:


> Hi,


Hello



Archlich said:


> I am very interested in Squat related fluff..


Ouh dear... 



Archlich said:


> I know that majority was eaten by Tyranids, and some joined Tau (Demiurg).












And the Demiurg are a separate species. No relation between the two. 



Archlich said:


> Do you know anything besides that?


The Carnifex over street told me that they tasted bad, and that his belly was all fucked up for several weeks after he ate them. 



Archlich said:


> BTW from GW point of view: why they were scrapped?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago, best post ever. 


Archlich, just about everything on them is to be found on Lexi, but don`t take any of that for canon. There is a squat in the book Mechanicum, but that`s about all the attention they`ve received for a long time.


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

Archlich said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in Squat related fluff.. I know that majority was eaten by Tyranids, and some joined Tau (Demiurg). Do you know anything besides that?
> 
> BTW from GW point of view: why they were scrapped?


Have you tried Lexicanum? http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Squat Its got some of the fluff related about the Squats. Not all of it and I think it needs updating with citations but general fluff is I think accurate. All were seemingly eaten by the Tyranids and have been expunged from the Warhammer universe... though in universe, its possible some survived though they arent Demiurg who are a completely different xeno race.

And from GW point of view, I think as others said that they werent selling well so they scrapped it. GW says they didnt do the "space dwarf" concept justice so they decided to scrap it. Hopefully if a new edition of the Tau Codex comes we get to see the Demiurg take their place... for the Greater Good of course... 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Ordo Hydra got it right, but if you'll indulge me my opinion, I think the Squats as Fantasy Dwarves-with-guns-in-space couldn't transition from the humerous, tounge-in-cheek beginnings of 40K to the current GrimDark setting and, rather than try to massively retcon them, made the smart move and wiped them out. From what I've read of the Demiurg fit the mood of 40K better, but GW could have handled things a bit better for those who had collections of Squats. Maybe a Squat Survivor list or Imperial Guard auxiliaries.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Zer0 said:


> I think Ordo Hydra got it right, but if you'll indulge me my opinion, I think the Squats as Fantasy Dwarves-with-guns-in-space couldn't transition from the humerous, tounge-in-cheek beginnings of 40K to the current GrimDark setting and, rather than try to massively retcon them, made the smart move and wiped them out. From what I've read of the Demiurg fit the mood of 40K better, but GW could have handled things a bit better for those who had collections of Squats. Maybe a Squat Survivor list or Imperial Guard auxiliaries.


The one person I knew that had a Squat army made them just Imperial Guard.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

space cowboy said:


> The one person I knew that had a Squat army made them just Imperial Guard.


Someone actually played them? :shok:


----------



## Archlich (Apr 14, 2011)

Shame.

For me the idea was quite right (after all we have those damn space elves!!)

BTW

Wiki was a little more helpfull:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(Warhammer_40,000)
Know anything about Zoats?


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

I think GW should have made the option for Squats to feature as auxilliaries within the Imperial Guard in order to acknowledge the old fluff as well without removing it entirely. Seen quite a few posts about people saying "Bring back the Squats!" and serving as a small-subfaction of the Imperium would have been nice I think. But, oh well.



Archlich said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squat_(Warhammer_40,000)
> Know anything about Zoats?


I'd suggest checking the links or Lexicanum but they were a Tyranid slave race to an extent. Centauroids who were intelligent and partially separate from the Hive Mind and ate a special food called Zoatibix (no, I'm not making this up ). Featured in first edition material I think but I don't think there was any explanation as to what happened to them like the Squats. They were there in the earlier material and then gone... nothing about if the Tyranids ate them as well or what.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ordo Hydra said:


> in order to acknowledge the old fluff as well without removing it entirely.


But technically they are still in the fluff... :scratchhead: But in the form of Nid fodder, but yea...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> There is a squat in the book Mechanicum, but that`s about all the attention they`ve received for a long time.


Wait?

Where?

Read the book, but don't remember any squats (or i missed the lines he was on or something)

As for squats, they are in my opinion from an era which was either awesome or total utter carp. For me squats would have needed a respec to work.

Although seeing how some other things are working out, i'm surprised that they don't come surfing in on a brand new broken codex with monkeys too.

All in all, squats are not that bad.
But if they stay in (as in would have) i'd say they had to be theese outcasts that are rarely seen with a knack for tech.

Probably hooking up in partnership with some heretek.


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

I... also can't recall there being a Squat in Mechanicum. I do recall a person who had a dwarfish figure perhaps who was one of Dalia Cythera's companions during the work on the Akashic Records device though I think he was actually born on Earth.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

The only BL book with a Squat is the _Inquisition War_ trilogy.
One of the reasons I've seen posed by GW for the err...squatting of Squats, was that no-one could really 'get into' them. With each book, there is always an overarching idea to get behind, this idea being sparked by enthusiasm for the book in question and from ideas of those involved. With the Squats, once they'd been released no-one could find anything to drive them in a way that would actually do justice to the concept _as well as_ giving the fans something cool and fun. 
Posted quite a lot on what I half-remembered...

GFP


----------



## Matheau (Nov 30, 2010)

Squats getting scrapped had nothing to do with sales. There are several other races that did the same or less sales than the Squats. They got scrapped because they didn't fit and no one was motivated enough to make them fit. Games Workshop has said there has been some material produced to potentially reintroduce the Squats, but they haven't found them compelling enough to actually work on. Considering they would almost definitely be a 3+ armor save army, it isn't surprising Games Workshop isn't rushing to try to make them.

I'm not sure how people seem to think they fit the fluff. The Imperium allowed the Squats to operate autonomously and have their own religion. To make matters even worse, the Squats were on good relations with several alien races. They had the more STC templates than the Imperium. They only allowed the Adeptus Mechanicus limited access to the Imperium technology they had, which the Squats perfectly maintained. On top of that, the Squats' own technology is far more advanced than almost anything else. When the Squats and Space Marines did fight, the Squats inflicted such massive casualties to them the Space Marines had to develop an entirely new set of power armor. The Orks found the Squats to be such good fighters they decided trading them was better than fighting them, which is literally the opposite reaction Orks should have.

The Squats were one of the most technologically advanced races out at that time. Outside literally worshipping the Chaos gods, they did everything they possibly could that would normally get any other world the Imperium encountered wiped out. Despite being primarily miners and technicians, they easily dominated the Orks, Eldar, and Space Marines in combat, even beyond the normal expectation for a race's own fluff. They are also the only race, beyond early Tau lore, that has absolutely no negative traits.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Matheau said:


> The Orks found the Squats to be such good fighters they decided trading them was better than fighting them, which is literally the opposite reaction Orks should have.


You mean like when both Ghazkull (how the fuck is it spelled?) and Nazdreg (same question) went on to kick their asses?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Klomster said:


> Wait?
> 
> Where?
> 
> Read the book, but don't remember any squats (or i missed the lines he was on or something)


I was taking the piss. :taunt: 

Like GFP said, he was dwarfish in appearance, but still technically human. :laugh: 


Zoats... Do exist in current fluff. They were apparently the main force of Hive Fleet Colossus, thought to have been destroyed several millennia ago. They were indeed slaved to the tyranids, and were sent in advance to attempt negotiations with the denizens of this galaxy. Or so a wiki would have us believe. The task was eventually deemed futile by the Hive Mind, who decided just to eat everything instead. :dunno: 

The current nid codex also hints that dormant elements of the fleet are beginning to stir. So zoats extinct perhaps not but probably. :crazy:


----------



## Ordo Hydra (Jun 9, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I was taking the piss. :taunt:
> 
> Like GFP said, he was dwarfish in appearance, but still technically human. :laugh:


Oi, it was me who said that, credit where credit is due :wink:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Doelago said:


> You mean like when both Ghazkull (how the fuck is it spelled?) and Nazdreg (same question) went on to kick their asses?


Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka is his correct name. (remembered from mind, it's my email )

Nazdreg was correct i think.


As for squats, i can see why they didn't fit.

There are other more important things GW should focus on instea of squats.
Like firing matt ward and make a totally awesome mechanicus codex.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Unlike all you haters, I thought the squats were badass. Unfortunantly, people prefered speshh elves over space dwarves, which is stupid because its like choosing saltine crackers over fried chicken.

Dam you eldar.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Zoatibix? Brilliant! Never heard it before, but I love it. Just out of curiosity, by how much has this thread set the Squat Clock back? Guess that's bad news for the Tau if the rumors are true. 

Getting a little more back on topic, I've heard rumors that the Pariahs are being removed from the Necron codex, but there's a new unit that bears a remarkable resemblance to them being introduced. I think that if GW did that with things like the Squats and Zoats they'd earn back a lot of the respect that they seem to have lost in their customers.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the second captain that Inquisitor Ravenor uses is a squat. At least it's pretty implied.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Zer0 said:


> I think that if GW did that with things like the Squats and Zoats they'd earn back a lot of the respect that they seem to have lost in their customers.


I dont think so...


----------

